# Bayer Proposal



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Settlement proposal by Bayer which mainly covers the "Roundup" chemical lawsuits (present and future) along with two other chemical suits to end the "distraction".

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/bayer-proposes-10-billion-settlement-three-chemical-lawsuits


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

There will be plenty of “future” litigation once this gets “settled”.....


----------

